# Reset PRAM ?



## Anar (1 Octobre 2009)

Comment fait-on pour faire un Reset PRAM ?

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

pomme+alt+p+r pendant le démarrage

relacher après trois "boings"


----------



## Anar (1 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> pomme+alt+p+r pendant le démarrage
> 
> relacher après trois "boings"



Merci beaucoup.

Avant de le faire, j'aurais voulu avoir la certitude que ce sont les mêmes touches sur ma machine  (un MBP unibody 3" 2,26 ghz dernière génération) car je sais que par exemple pour enclencher l'AHT les touches varient suivant les modèles (touche D pour le mien, autres touches pour les modèles antérieurs).

Par exemple je n'ai pas de touche pomme mais cmd

Quelqu'un peut me certifier donc : cmd + alt + P + R enfoncées au démarrage ?

Les "boings" c'est quoi ? Des sons que la machine sera sensée faire ?

Dernière question (oui je sais je suis enquiquinant) : le reset PRAM ne va rien m'effacer ? (question idiote mais je préfère être certain).

Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

Anar a dit:


> Merci beaucoup.
> 
> Avant de le faire, j'aurais voulu avoir la certitude que ce sont les mêmes touches sur ma machine  (un MBP unibody 3" 2,26 ghz dernière génération) car je sais que par exemple pour enclencher l'AHT les touches varient suivant les modèles (touche D pour le mien, autres touches pour les modèles antérieurs).
> 
> ...



pomme=cmd
même combinaison pour tous les mac
boing = le son de démarrage du mac
si, ça "efface", mais pas tes données 

dis, et si tu essayais de taper "pram" dans l'aide de ton mac ....


----------



## Anar (1 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> dis, et si tu essayais de taper "pram" dans l'aide de ton mac ....



Hum ouais bon j'y penserais à l'avenir 

merci


----------



## Flibust007 (1 Octobre 2009)

Tu es certain que c'est la bonne action pour la bonne cause.
Il semble de plus en plus fréquent qu'on utilise à tout va
- La réparation des autorisations,
- Le reset de la Pram
- Et pourquoi pas ne pas y ajouter la Smu  ??!!??

Ce n'est pas la maladie propre à Win$ cela de toujours vouloir mettre tout à plat, nettoyer, formater, et pourquoi pas, défragmenter ...
Tu ne dis même pas pour quelle cause tu envisages de faire cette opération.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Tu es certain que c'est la bonne action pour la bonne cause.
> Il semble de plus en plus fréquent qu'on utilise à tout va
> - La réparation des autorisations,
> - Le reset de la Pram
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord!

D'autant que souvent la solution consiste à installer un bon anti-virus!


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> (...)
> - Et pourquoi pas ne pas y ajouter la Smu  ??!!??
> 
> (...)


Parce que maintenant ça s'appelle le SMC ?  

D'ailleurs, Apple a émit quelques réserves quant à l'initialisation intempestive de celui-ci. 

D'accord avec la tonalité de ton post. On semble de plus en plus confondre maintenance et rituels vaudous. Alors autant acheter un gri-gri, comme le suggère Remy.


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2009)

Mais je pense qu'il voulait parler du SMC dans sa version anglophone, à savoir le PMU 
(qui n'est ni le Paris Mutuel Urbain, ni la Protection Médicale Universelle, mais le Power Management Unit !)


----------



## Flibust007 (1 Octobre 2009)

Oui, ok les vétérans, je me suis trébuché pour le Smc.
Je m'incline humblement mais j'avais été compris.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais je pense qu'il voulait parler du SMC dans sa version anglophone, à savoir le PMU
> (qui n'est ni le Paris Mutuel Urbain, ni la Protection Médicale Universelle, mais le Power Management Unit !)


Pour info

SMC = System Management Controller --> Intel

PMU = Power Management Unit --> PPC


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2009)

wahou! trop fort le marcheur lunaire!

Merci de la précision.


----------

